# Palm rd. & c.l. Road (mogadore)



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Took the morning tour with my grandson to see for myself on ice conditions at the above access points to this East end of the Lake... The first time I ice fished these spots was in 1958, so I can say that I'm well versed on these locations.....YES, THERE IS ICE ....between 2 1/2' TO 3"......"NOW FOR THE BAD NEWS AND THE REALITY OF THE SITUATION"... THERE ARE TWO LAYERS OF ICE WITH A LAYER OF WATER IN BETWEEN ......I SPUDDED THRU AT BOTH LOCATIONS AND THERE IDENTICAL ICE CONDITIONS AT BOTH ACCESS POINTS....THE BOTTOM LAYER SEEMS TO BE CLEARER ICE AND HARDER, ONLY AN 1" OR SO THICK. THE TOP LAYER IS CLOUDY/SOFT AND WATER SOAKED AND ONLY AN INCH TO A INCH AND A HALF THICK (WON'T SUPPORT MUCH WEIGHT).THIS IS ONLY AT THIS LAKE THAT I KNOW FOR SURE OF....BUT OTHERS MIGHT HAVE THESE SAME CONDITIONS.....THAT LAYER OF WATER PUTS A LOT OF PRESSURE ON THE UNDER LIEING SHEET OF ICE.

"I STARTED THIS NEW TOPIC ....FOR ONE BASIC REASON "SAFETY".....EVERYONE IS REALLY SHORT FUSED TO HIT THE HARDWATER AND RELIEVE THE "STRESS" OF NO ICE SEASON LAST YEAR.....SOME LESS EXPERIENCED "ICER'S MIGHT TAKE THE NOTION THAT JUST SEEING OR READING "THAT, YES I SAW/I THINK/I HEARD.... OR SHOULD BE/WOULD BE /COULD BE AND DECIDE TO GIVE IT A GO BASED ON THIS INFO....AND FIND THEMSELVES IN A "FATAL SITUATION".....
NOT ALL ICE COVERED LAKES MAKE ICE AT THE SAME RATES OF THICKNESS.... BASED ON MANY/MANY FACTORS "SO PLEASE MAKE DARN SURE THAT YOU FOLLOW EVERY WELL KNOWN ICE SAFETY RULE THAT IS REPEATED EACH AND EVERY SEASON....AND EVEN THAT IS NO GUARANTEE FOR YOUR "SAFETY".... 
THERE IS A PREDICTION OF MUCH COLDER AIR MASSES TO OVER-RIDE OUR AREA, IN A FEW DAYS AND HOPEFULLY THESE WILL BE THE ICE PRODUCING SALVATION WE ARE ALL SEEKING....PLEASE/PLEASE BE SAFE OUT THERE....


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Well said Mrphish and thanks for checking


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

did you happen to look at the west end ? thx for the report. JON


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report & cautionary words, Jon. thanks


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

trapperjon......No, after I saw how far this end (east)had to go to be fishable....I didn't even head down to the west side (43 to the dam)... It's always further behind....at least 10 days to 2 weeks (and thats in a really cold year...
When I left the parking lot and went north on CLR and crossed the small causeway....I saw ice covering all the way (as far as I could see) to the west (back towards the boat house)...except for the large area along and right out from CLR... that has all the current flow thru the big culvert pipe that goes under the road....
I'll try to get back every couple of days to spud and check .........and I'll put what I find on here..........Believe me......I WANT TO GET BACK ON HERE (or anywhere that has safe fishable ice) JUST AS BAD AS ANYONE ON THIS SITE....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My concrete basement floor looks like swiss cheese. I need ice...BAD... and a new auger too!

BTW... havent gotten a nibble either!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Tonight is clear calm and cold. It's comin boys! Whoo hoo!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

just watched the weather later this coming week lows in the lower teens and possible single digits. can i get a hell yeah !


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Any reports?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

mrphish's detailed synopsis above should answer your question.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yah I just don't want to believe its true


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, looks like next weekend people will actually be..... ICE FISHING again.... dang it seems like its been forever since Ive ice fished. 

thanks a lot for the update mrphish. too bad for all the snow but with these cold temps coming the slush will lock up. The middle water layer will freeze up. 

Patience, patience. be safe. 

Patience.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

i hope new comers read this post, some wise words Mephish42, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I am going crazy with no ice. I cant take it anymore. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just got home after driving around (after shopping)and checking Mogadore again....At the Palm Rd access area, there was a truck parked and a guy was about 10 paces ahead of me... headed down the slope for the ice....I caught up to him as he got to the edge and we began having a conversation....He was there to give the ice cover a check also....His name was Jason and he is an OGF member (jay2k)...We talked as he stepped onto the shoreline ice and began to spud.....I told him I was there yesterday and what ice conditions I had found (with the layering effect). As he spudded, we continued to talk about todays conditions (WHICH HAVEN'T CHANGED ABIT) except that there is now some more snow on top....THE ICE EVEN HAS A FUNNY SOFT SOUND (WHEN STRUCK WITH A SPUD BAR) and you can shave the surface easily because it's so soft.
The thickness remains the same and he verified the layers with the water inbetween..... I'm in great hopes that we don't get much snow ( as there is a chance of it over the next 5 days....BUT WHAT DO THEY KNOW????????
I'm in hopes that the really cold air mass of next weeks prediction ????? will serve to be the crowning touch..
I also crossed the main lake at rt43 and saw every kinda ice there is...new/grey/ dark grey/ slushy and yes, PLENTY OF OPEN WATER to the west......
Well Jason (jay2k)...was my pleasure to meet ya and lookin forward to swappin stories one day on Mogadore with ya.
For those that were hoping that Sunday might be the day SORRY !!!!!!! Unless ya got a new bikini for Christmas....have a difinitive LOVE for COLD WATER and turning BLUE...........You gonna have to put it on hold..... until the posibility of next weekend looms ever closer.....
BE SAFE..........
PS. Hey Mario (steelhead fever) thanks for the call.....I'm so glad that you are starting to get cranked up...."BRING ON THE ICE and THE SOCIAL CROWDS THAT GO WITH IT".....can't wait to see you and you dad again...SEE YOU GUY'S SOON


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice talking to you mrphish!! Bummer about the ice. Thought it would be a go for Sunday, but didn't look good. By the looks of it, it could be a couple more days or even more. Lots of snow and slush. Ah well, better ice is on the way. Patience, just like HWF said earlier. Why risk it now. Looking forward to fishing with you this winter! Got to take the oppertunity(?) to fish with a hardwater vet!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

A couple of years back one of the OGF'ers held a hardwater seminar at the Gandermtn on portage. He made a strong point for each one of us to make icepicks made from dowel rods shoved into bicycle grips with nails sharpened on a lanyard around our necks to be used to pull ourselfs out of the water, back onto the ice in the event of a brakethru during early season. Sounded like good advice. Mcphish thanks for the updates and gr8 warnings. Very good advice. I am hopeing to get out there this year. Keep em comming. It sounds like its going to be a carnival atmosphere out there when the bell sounds "SAFE ICE". Ya know its going to be fun. 
later
donm


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Retractable ice picks are relatively inexpensive and would be invaluable if ever needed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Im thinking Friday for Palm. The temps are staying below freezing all week during the day, and night are teens, w weatherbug calling for single digits on Thursday. AND, I will be using an ice pick, Artic Armor suit and hand spikes for good measure. OF COURSE, Palm will produce well, with big fat gills, as always. But Minnowhead and I got another little something in mind. Been waiting 2 years for this !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys! It has been awhile since I have been on the forums, my 3 young sons take up a lot of my time. I am getting the itch to drill some holes and thought I would stop by and see what was happening. It is great to see some old friends still posting and still as eager to wet a line as always! I am sure I will see you on the ice this season and can't wait to catch up. As always be safe, use your heads and I will see you on the ice soon (hopefully Moggy next weekend!).

Joe


----------

